# JGTC GTR R34 FABRICATION REPLICA



## AMAN-GTR R4 (Jan 28, 2007)

HI THERE IAM LOOKING TO TAKE ON A A PROJECT WERE I WOULD LIKE TO GET A NISSAN GTR R34 99-01 MODEL AND MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THE 2000 JGTC CALSONIC VERSION WHICH WOULD MEAN WIDENING THE ARCHES BUT I DONT WONT IT LOOKING LIKE ANOTHER MOD CAR ON THE STREET I WANT IT TOO BE SPECIAL AND ENHANCE THE GTR EVEN FURTHER MAKING IT A LOOK LIKE A TRUE SUPERCAR PLEASE IF ANYONE IS FAMILIER WITH CUSTOM FABRICATION TO A VERY HIGH STANDARD AND TO EXCATLY MY REQUIRMENTS PLEASE LET ME KNOW OR IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING YOU WANT TO SAY ON THE MATTER PLEASE DNT HESITATE TO LEAVE A REPLY.
THANKS
:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi mate, welcome, I wouldnt know about that but good luck. 
Someone must know on here. And when its dont, leave some pictures on here...


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

German Car I think. V12 and Quad Turbo, Enjoy. 

Who makes the kit, no idea. Probably a one off custom kit though.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Nocturnal said:


> German Car I think. V12 and Quad Turbo, Enjoy.
> 
> Who makes the kit, no idea. Probably a one off custom kit though.



French


----------

